# How long for planning in galway ??



## kojak (19 Feb 2010)

Hi, 
Does anyone know how long it takes for planning permission to come through in galway county these days ?
And how easy/difficult is it to get it.....Plan on building a 3300sq ft dormer on the family land, does anyone also have any advice as to make it go through as smooth as possible...?
We are putting it through ourselves, we just got the plans drawn up by an architect, he is a great designer and has amazing ideas but he is not long out on his own and hasn't got too much experience in dealing with the galway council,therefore i would love some info on things to add in or to write on the forms that might help us etc etc....

Any Tips and Advice greatly welcomed  

Thanks.


----------



## picassoman (19 Feb 2010)

12 weeks is the timeline for getting a reply to planning application but may be longer if there is a request for further information. 

However I would recommend have a pre-planning meeting with the planners. Worth discussing what your are planning. Might help review areas where there may be an issue and might may the planning application smoother (and cheaper i.e. no need to re-apply).


----------



## onq (19 Feb 2010)

I take this to mean that your architect is unable to advise you on the planning process; is this correct?

If so I think you were unwise to go down the route of detail design with him.

People need to be guided on what is feasible from an early stage in the design, not led down a garden path that might have no happy ending.

Please read the Self Build FAQ on this forum

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261

This will give you an overview of the issues involved in assessing a site and engaging in the planning process.

I endorse what picassoman has advised.

If you find you're getting into difficulty because of the house design as opposed to a separate planning issue, be prepared to let it go and revert to whatever they want to establish your primary permission.

You will have a second bite at the cherry later if you need it.

Be careful of getting pulled in by some local "well connected" guy claiming to get you permission.

Make it no-foal no fee until permission and see him run a mile.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters. 		[broken link removed]


----------



## nagrom (28 Mar 2010)

cant speak for galway but it took 8 weeks in clare.proper rules followed and design conformed to guidelines.cost for us was 1550 euro.reason so fast was good planning advice and that nobody else logged plans for that week.honestly the planners were fine to us.most of them said they are bored out of their minds.really should be let go but u know that wont happen.ps.......they need they money.


----------



## Sandals (29 Mar 2010)

Our planning experience six years ago but basically had guy in midlands do plans and then got guy in Galway County to submit plans. minute galway guy saw plans siad "nope, you won't get the front bay window idea (really was like mini conservatory to the front) and you def won't get double doors to front of conservatory. We got neither, had we had the Galway guy do the plans we could have worked through these two issues at the time. had pp back in exactly the three months.


----------

